# Why Dorico shows Harp Pedal Diagram (D C B F G A) not exact diagram symbol?



## JPQ (Mar 7, 2021)

Why Dorico shows Harp Pedal Diagram (D C B F G A) not exact diagram symbol? i thinked apperance setting write/engrave changes it. but no does nothing. i indeed use trial version but still think odd. any reason for that.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 7, 2021)

one ansver says it instrument Layout options yes i found setting but does not change anything.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 7, 2021)

Now started working even do same what i do eaerlier weird. all looks is well now related this queston.


----------

